# Lawmakers battle over TNR & Shooting Cats



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Didnt Wisconsin just go thru this same battle? With Best Friends in Utah Ill bet they wont let the law get passed to shoot ferals. This is why writing emails and talking to your state represenatives is important. Seem like in every state there is some crazy represenative who hate feral cats.

One Utah lawmaker wants feral cats dead, another wants them alive | Deseret News


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

The article you referenced is from 2/4. Fortunately, the bill was gutted, as reported by Vivid Dawn earlier this week.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/47-lounge/139766-whew-close-one.html


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks.. I just found the old article. Glad it was gutted.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i know i am a little late on this but this video about oda and his unthinkable bill is really funny Mr. Smith Goes to the State Legislature, Then Later Possibly Washington - Curtis Oda - The Colbert Report - 1/26/11 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That Curtis Oda is one sick guy. 
Love the working-over he received - and deserved - from Colbert.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

I remember about 4-5 years ago I heard something about that here (Wisconsin). I can't remember what came of it though. I know in the end it wasn't passed. For awhile it seemed like it had votes and I was ready to start writing letters and making phone calls then it seemed to disappear....thank God. I'm sorry to freak out in the forum ...but seriously they should sterilize people that come up with ideas like that. We don't need them to reproduce...Things like that just set me off.....As if there isn't already enough animal abuse...lets make it legal now....cretins...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Whaler thanks for posting the video. It made me laugh. You gotta have black humor if your gona make it when dealing with the "cretin" in the general public. That was choice. He made good points with dark humor.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Whaler thanks for posting the video. It made me laugh. You gotta have black humor if your gona make it when dealing with the "cretin" in the general public. That was choice. He made good points with dark humor.


you are very welcome, it made me laugh as well. especially now that the bill was shot down.

i try my best to educate people as to the truth about feral cats. most people, while seemingly not willing to help, at least seem to have a better outlook/understanding of the situation and why TNR is so important.

i am very lucky that in my town, as well as the next town over, the ACOs are very proactive and helpful in regards to feral cats and assist me in transporting the cats to the clinic we use for spay/neuter.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, that's a great idea! As though morons don't already kill enough animals just for the fun of killing. I was watching some program about bear hunters. It was too early for bear hunting so they were just out shooting squirrels for the heck of it. That's just what we need. These same people out roaming streets hunting dogs and cats. 

In the small town where I live the city was considering evicting the feral colony that lived in one of our parks in spite of the fact that they had a caretaker that had been doing TNR there for over seven years. There were some obvious cat haters on the council. I hate speaking in public, but I just had to add my voice to the others who were there to object. Luckily, Alley Cat Guardians showed up in force to support the caretaker. They're a great organization, the only one in our area that set up their own S/N clinic. I've had four ferals S/N there this week, along with vaccinations, worming and an application of Frontlineplus. Only the whole neighborhood left to go!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Alley Cat Guardians look like an active together group. Its wonderful what they do for the ferals. They go beyond the basic minimum for the ferals. 
Glad they showed up to support the colony in your park. Guess what comes to mind is 'strength in numbers'. Yall are getting the job done in your area. Its encouraging to hear about TNR groups.


----------

